# [SOLVED] Registry Errors[BSOD][Windows 7]



## Fancykiller65 (Apr 1, 2011)

Hello, Hello. I'm assisting a friend with fixing their computer. Their computer is a HP Touchsmart 600 with a Intel Core i5, 6 GBs of RAM, 64-bit Windows 7 Home Premium. The computer has started to get the BSOD in Normal Mode, at the user login screen. The error is Registry_Error, and multiple times it has occurred. A attempted System Restore before a Windows Update (Before the update, the computer was said to have worked fine) failed due to a error. 

A attempt to do a System Health Report failed, because it just leads me to the Performance Monitor where I can't anywhere to save a report.


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Registry Errors[BSOD][Windows 7]*

Hello,

If it's not too late (due to the 5-day delay...sorry about that!), try restoring the registry from a backup.

Start by creating an Ubuntu Live CD: Download | Ubuntu

Boot it up, and locate C:\Windows\System32\config\RegBack. Copy those files to the folder above it, config, and tell it to "replace" when prompted.

Those are supposed to be backed up registry hives, and if all goes well, it should be like a system restore.

...Summary of the dumps: 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16841.amd64fre.win7_gdr.110622-1503
Debug session time: Thu Sep  8 16:43:24.371 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:34.166
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+9a1a )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x51
PROCESS_NAME:  sftlist.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x51_nt!_??_::NNGAKEGL::_string_+9a1a
BiosReleaseDate = 07/15/2010
SystemProductName = 600-1305t
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16841.amd64fre.win7_gdr.110622-1503
Debug session time: Thu Sep  8 17:59:16.823 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:33.618
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+9a1a )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x51
PROCESS_NAME:  sftlist.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x51_nt!_??_::NNGAKEGL::_string_+9a1a
BiosReleaseDate = 07/15/2010
SystemProductName = 600-1305t
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16841.amd64fre.win7_gdr.110622-1503
Debug session time: Thu Sep  8 16:56:22.776 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:33.571
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+9a1a )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x51
PROCESS_NAME:  sftlist.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x51_nt!_??_::NNGAKEGL::_string_+9a1a
BiosReleaseDate = 07/15/2010
SystemProductName = 600-1305t
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16841.amd64fre.win7_gdr.110622-1503
Debug session time: Thu Sep  8 16:50:07.262 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:34.057
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+9a1a )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x51
PROCESS_NAME:  sftlist.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x51_nt!_??_::NNGAKEGL::_string_+9a1a
BiosReleaseDate = 07/15/2010
SystemProductName = 600-1305t
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16841.amd64fre.win7_gdr.110622-1503
Debug session time: Thu Sep  8 16:48:33.923 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:29.718
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+9a1a )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x51
PROCESS_NAME:  sftlist.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x51_nt!_??_::NNGAKEGL::_string_+9a1a
BiosReleaseDate = 07/15/2010
SystemProductName = 600-1305t
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16841.amd64fre.win7_gdr.110622-1503
Debug session time: Thu Sep  8 18:16:06.982 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:30.777
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+9a1a )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x51
PROCESS_NAME:  sftlist.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x51_nt!_??_::NNGAKEGL::_string_+9a1a
BiosReleaseDate = 07/15/2010
SystemProductName = 600-1305t
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16841.amd64fre.win7_gdr.110622-1503
Debug session time: Thu Sep  8 16:44:36.212 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:36.632
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+9a1a )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x51
PROCESS_NAME:  sftlist.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x51_nt!_??_::NNGAKEGL::_string_+9a1a
BiosReleaseDate = 07/15/2010
SystemProductName = 600-1305t
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16841.amd64fre.win7_gdr.110622-1503
Debug session time: Thu Sep  8 18:20:24.036 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:32.831
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+9a1a )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x51
PROCESS_NAME:  sftlist.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x51_nt!_??_::NNGAKEGL::_string_+9a1a
BiosReleaseDate = 07/15/2010
SystemProductName = 600-1305t
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16841.amd64fre.win7_gdr.110622-1503
Debug session time: Thu Sep  1 18:21:07.864 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:47:10.659
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+e0da )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+e0da
BiosReleaseDate = 07/15/2010
SystemProductName = 600-1305t
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16792.amd64fre.win7_gdr.110408-1633
Debug session time: Thu Jul 21 21:10:34.575 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 2 days 1:19:48.995
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiRelocateImageAgain+48 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  symerr.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_nt!MiRelocateImageAgain+48
BiosReleaseDate = 07/15/2010
SystemProductName = 600-1305t
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16792.amd64fre.win7_gdr.110408-1633
Debug session time: Sun Jul  3 00:21:00.381 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:11:05.801
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+463d1 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x18
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x18_CORRUPT_REF_COUNT_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+463d1
BiosReleaseDate = 07/15/2010
SystemProductName = 600-1305t
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Mon Apr 25 19:48:24.396 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:04:04.816
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for circlass.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for circlass.sys
Probably caused by : circlass.sys ( circlass+5846 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7E_circlass+5846
BiosReleaseDate = 07/15/2010
SystemProductName = 600-1305t
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Tue Apr  5 21:57:24.846 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:54:32.267
Probably caused by : Wdf01000.sys ( Wdf01000!FxPkgPnp::PowerProcessEvent+300 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_Wdf01000!FxPkgPnp::PowerProcessEvent+300
BiosReleaseDate = 07/15/2010
SystemProductName = 600-1305t
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Tue Apr  5 17:49:17.706 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:00:45.677
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!IofCallDriver+50 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  WmiPrvSE.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_nt!IofCallDriver+50
BiosReleaseDate = 07/15/2010
SystemProductName = 600-1305t
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Sun Mar 27 16:16:56.533 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 1 days 7:04:10.016
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for circlass.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for circlass.sys
Probably caused by : circlass.sys ( circlass+5846 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_circlass+5846
BiosReleaseDate = 07/15/2010
SystemProductName = 600-1305t
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Thu Feb 10 20:37:58.639 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:53:57.434
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+e14a )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+e14a
BiosReleaseDate = 07/15/2010
SystemProductName = 600-1305t
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Tue Feb  8 21:26:38.428 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:39:50.223
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for circlass.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for circlass.sys
Probably caused by : circlass.sys ( circlass+5846 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_circlass+5846
BiosReleaseDate = 07/15/2010
SystemProductName = 600-1305t
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sat Jan 22 18:16:44.513 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:49:38.933
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+e14a )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+e14a
BiosReleaseDate = 07/15/2010
SystemProductName = 600-1305t
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Wed Jan 19 17:47:40.823 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 19:37:00.243
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for circlass.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for circlass.sys
Probably caused by : circlass.sys ( circlass+5846 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_circlass+5846
BiosReleaseDate = 07/15/2010
SystemProductName = 600-1305t
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Tue Jan 18 22:09:41.455 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:29:20.875
Probably caused by : Wdf01000.sys ( Wdf01000!FxPowerPolicyOwnerSettings::_PowerStateCallback+47 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  wininit.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_Wdf01000!FxPowerPolicyOwnerSettings::_PowerStateCallback+47
BiosReleaseDate = 07/15/2010
SystemProductName = 600-1305t
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16792.amd64fre.win7_gdr.110408-1633
Debug session time: Sun Aug  7 12:31:00.147 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 1 days 3:42:49.567
Probably caused by : Pool_Corruption ( nt!ExDeferredFreePool+174 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xC5_2
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  AppleMobileBac
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xC5_2_nt!ExDeferredFreePool+174
BiosReleaseDate = 07/15/2010
SystemProductName = 600-1305t
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16792.amd64fre.win7_gdr.110408-1633
Debug session time: Sat Jul 30 18:01:55.805 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:57:46.225
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!IoGetAttachedDeviceReference+95 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_nt!IoGetAttachedDeviceReference+95
BiosReleaseDate = 07/15/2010
SystemProductName = 600-1305t
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16792.amd64fre.win7_gdr.110408-1633
Debug session time: Sat Jul 30 12:08:33.993 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:22:38.788
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!ExAcquireRundownProtectionCacheAwareEx+26 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  ccsvchst.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_nt!ExAcquireRundownProtectionCacheAwareEx+26
BiosReleaseDate = 07/15/2010
SystemProductName = 600-1305t
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
[/font]
```


----------



## Fancykiller65 (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Registry Errors[BSOD][Windows 7]*

Yes, Thanks it works now.


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Registry Errors[BSOD][Windows 7]*

Glad to hear it...was it the registry restore method that worked, or did you find some other solution? Wondering for my own information.


----------

